# 2013 Budget Light Shootout



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey 

There are a lot of great budget lights out there to use for primary light or even just a backup. Then there are some complete duds, totally not worth buying. Unfortunately the company and the names of theses lights vary so much that the reviews are scattered, some are even listed only by the emitter.

I thought it was a good idea to put them all in one place and make it easier to get reviews. Post your best budget light or budget setup. Maybe include some pictures, beam shots, the link to the store, a plus and minus of the light, whatever.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

I like that idea, but we need to define our rules - template, e.g.:
the name of the light
where did you buy it
what did it cost
shots with defined aperture/time/ISO/distance
current measurement
etc ...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

bhocewar had a nice beamshot comparison of six budget lights in this post:
Gemini Duo clones - Page 8

zaang had some nice shots of the Solarstorm X2
SolarStorm/FandyFire X2 - Page 15

Modig had a nice beamshot comparison of the Gemini Duo clone versus the triple xml
Gemini Duo clones - Page 7


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

MK96 said:


> I like that idea, but we need to define our rules - template, e.g.:
> the name of the light
> where did you buy it
> what did it cost
> ...


Include

The name of the light 
The store you bought it (preferably the link to the item)
The price paid
Any pictures of the light
Type/shape of beam
beam shots , if possible, using the MTBR settings
Lumens
Battery used 
how long you have used it 
A review with pros and cons
recommendations


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are 10 lights (most of them Chinesse budget lights) being tested

pre-Magicshine MJ808 P7
Magicshine MJ808e XML T6
Magicshine MJ872 4xXPG
Magicshine MJ880 2xXML
SolarstormX2 2xXML U2
Yinding YD 2xU2 2xXML U2
Singfire SF530 3xXML T6
MJ880 clone 2xXML U2
Lupine Tesla 4 P7
Cree 3x Clone 3xXML T6

Lights weigh-in
















Size comparison (left-the lightest...right-the heaviest)









Wall beamshots (1m away from the wall)















Camera settings
ISO200
EXP. 1/50
APERTURE F4.0
W/B Daylight

Outside beam shots coming soon


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

Trail beam shots
The rock is cca 20m away, first bike cca 25m and second bike cca 40+m away

Camera settings:
ISO200 
EXP. 1,6s 
APERTURE F4.0 
W/B Daylight







Two handlebar-helmet combos:

First one with MJ872 on the handlebar and MJ880 on the helmet
Price over 300€









second one with budget 3xXML T6 clone on the handlebar and Yinding on the helmet
Price less than 100€









*Solarstorm X2 and MJ808 P7 have very bluish beam color giving the most discolored view. Although, I have another MJ808 P7 giving very greenish beam color.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

bhocewar said:


> Trail beam shots
> The rock is cca 20m away, first bike cca 25m and second bike cca 40+m away
> 
> Camera settings:
> ...


Awesome job! Your posts are becoming some of my favorite ones around here.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you. Awesome job! That 3xml clone kicks ass!!


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks! Member Snakes helped me taking trail beamshots.
Another thing about SolarStorm X2. Had two of them for testing, and both had occasional light twiching. Maybe a bad soldering or something weird with the driver.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Great posts bhocewar. We needed something like that for a long time. 

It looks like the Magicshine 880 is the brightest, followed by the 3xml. 

The double led lights lights all look very similar, but I favor the less blue light of the Yinding. Is that a trick of the camera, or does it really look like that in person?

Well done!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

varider said:


> Great posts Gharddog03. We needed something like that for a long time.
> 
> It looks like the Magicshine 880 is the brightest, followed by the 3xml.
> 
> ...


These are BHOCEWAR's pics. I just put a few side by side. He did a great job.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Gharddog03 said:


> These are BHOCEWAR's pics. I just put a few side by side. He did a great job.


Oops, thanks for pointing out my mistake.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Only thing missing for the clones in the above comparo is the particulars on the exactly model and where you got them. Great job!


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

varider said:


> The double led lights lights all look very similar, but I favor the less blue light of the Yinding. Is that a trick of the camera, or does it really look like that in person?


No tricks  SSX2 has quite bluish side spil



TiGeo said:


> Only thing missing for the clones in the above comparo is the particulars on the exactly model and where you got them. Great job!


I can post the links, but the thing with the links is, that they tend to disappear.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I turned the pictures into a gif. The colors might be slightly different when converted to gif










full size:
https://oi39.tinypic.com/29wmkqs.jpg

full size and half speed
https://oi43.tinypic.com/2qjxid1.jpg


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

varider said:


> I turned the pictures into a gif.


You beat me by 10 minutes


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

bhocewar said:


> You beat me by 10 minutes


You don't have to do all the work!


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

Did you try to sort them by brightness? Otherwise the sequence is not correct.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to sort them by increasing brightness and I grouped the double emitter lights together.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Bhocewar and Snakes. Great job, it really helps. Those beam shots are fantastic. Could you post a link to that 3xml?


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

varider said:


> Great posts bhocewar. We needed something like that for a long time.
> 
> It looks like the Magicshine 880 is the brightest, followed by the 3xml.
> 
> ...


I am amazed at the output of the Yinding! That's going to make a great backup light.


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> Only thing missing for the clones in the above comparo is the particulars on the exactly model and where you got them. Great job!


Done!
I edited my first post in this thread


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

There is interesting difference between MJ-880 and its clone. The MJ-880 seems to have more flood and warmer led tint.


----------



## Snakes (Aug 22, 2007)

MJ880 clone is not exactly clone. MJ880 has optics, clone has OP reflector with glass.
MJ880 has the best beam and also led tint is the best in my opinion. 
But the price difference is huge 170EUR vs 30-50EUR...


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Does MJ880 have optics similar to gemini duo clones?


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Yes it uses TIR lenses instead of reflectors.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Very well put together guys.. thumbs up for the effort! I have the MJ880'clone' on the way. Lots of great info on these threads, it certainly helped me make an informed decision. This will now be my second light thanks to these threads and hopefully i'll be as happy as with the first one (mini cree).
Once again kudos to you guys here and in the other threads as well!


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Great and timely thread.
How is the included Yinding helmet mount? I assume that the 1 x Headband (40~80cm) is a helmet mount. Kind of looks like it. Or is that intended to mount it as a headlamp?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Recently I did interesting measurements of my SS X2, KD 880 clone and Skyray S6 - they seem to have the highest brightness at 7.0-7.1V power source (they take 2.4A, 2.4A, 2.6A on high). Other lower or higher inputs decrease the brightness. Posted here without shots for now, but after a night ride with 7.0V power source I'll try to update it ...


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Yes because there are 2 leds connected in series with buck driver that needs about 1v overhead (3v for each led = 6v for 2 leds = 7v on input) or it will go out of regulation and leds will start to dim below 7v. Higher input voltage shouldn't decrease the brightness but it will decrease current.
We really need a FAQ for chinese lights in this forum...


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

This means that eficiency of the driver is about 6/7*100 (85%) at 7V. With higher voltage the lights seems to drop a bit/not much as by lower voltage.


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhocewar (Mar 15, 2009)

I tested original Yinding battery and its capacity is around 3500mAh. Green indicator light goes red at around 6,2V. Charger charges battery pack to 8,22V and when charging completly empty batteries it overheats and alternating on/off (red/green). I drilled some holes to add some cooling and we will see if it gets better.


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

There is no stock of the below at DX, any other source please?
YINDING YD-2XU2 2 x Cree XM-L U2 1200lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Light / Headlamp - Black (4 x 18650)


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

YINDING YD-2XU2 2 x Cree XM-L U2 1200lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Light / Headlamp - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

I was also thinking of getting a better battery pack, holder and charger for this, but no idea what and where to buy from.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

superkermit said:


> I was also thinking of getting a better battery pack, holder and charger for this, but no idea what and where to buy from.


Mtb revolution..no need to look any further

Batteries


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Action led is also good for batteries, chargers and lights.


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

Could I use this battery holder (forum member's ebay page often quoted) as then I can use my existing batts?

1 Battery Holder Case FOR LI ION 18650 17670 Battery 2S2P W PCM Output 6 8 4V | eBay


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

eggdog said:


> Mtb revolution..no need to look any further
> 
> Batteries


Any specific batt and charger (Awesome help by the way)


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok in hopes of getting all the Budget Lights reviews in one place, here is a link to Kir's great review of the Gemini Duo clone Yinding XML2 T6

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...xu2-gemini-duo-clone-887497.html#post10815301


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Please add any reviews or links to any great reviews that worked their way down the line. This way will we have a great resource to Budget Lights, the same that we have for the higher price lights


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

superkermit said:


> Any specific batt and charger (Awesome help by the way)


i just bought the Samsung 7800mah hard shell. Nice powerhouse pack. Also as others have mentioned, action led also has some great quality batteries. I have bought lights from both these shops and use the chargers that came with the setup..


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent.

I would like to buy just a case to use my protected 18650 batts with it. I would rather do this as I have a charger at home already for 18650 and can always add batts to my collection.

Any recos on just a case to take 4 x 18650?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome and just ordered. Thank you


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great thead! Thanks to those that made choosing my first light so easy.


----------



## superkermit (Nov 14, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Amazon.com: SUPERNIGHT(TM) Red Waterproof 1800 Lumens CREE XML T6 LED Bicycle Headlight Headlamp 3-Modes Bike Handbar Flashlight Torch with 4400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack: Sports & Outdoors








Got one of these about a month ago and has been working well. Good running time (high power for up to 2hrs with no problem), bright output (a little spotty).
Surprised I'm seeing so many reviews of lights purchased from places with little accountability that are shipping from overseas and taking 3-6 weeks to arrive when this thing arrived in 4 days free with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-solarstorm-x2-original-version-888476.html
Review of Solarstorm X2, the original version.


----------



## supersam (Apr 1, 2004)

I just bought 2 SUPERNIGHT lights and they are awesome. 1.5 hr. ride, single digit temps, and still very bright!


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

jm2e said:


> Amazon.com: SUPERNIGHT(TM) Red Waterproof 1800 Lumens CREE XML T6 LED Bicycle Headlight Headlamp 3-Modes Bike Handbar Flashlight Torch with 4400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> View attachment 847716
> 
> ...


the SecurityIng version on amazon doesn't say solarstorm on the light. I was going to order from amazon but someone said his friend bought the light and they compared it to his from fasttech(china) and the one from amazon wasn't as bright. it could have been a dud though.


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

I just bought a Superlight from Amazon which arrived yesterday. I compared it with my Fenix PD32 UE torch (750 Lumen) and on high it's not as bright. There's no way it's 1800 lumens. I'm guessing more like 600-650 lumens. Will see how it works on the trails next week. I also have a MJ-880 clone coming from KD and will compare the two (light is coming via air, batteries are on the slow boat from China - may be 3-4 weeks).


----------



## akaHector (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey, guys! Getting into night and crack of dawn riding so I'm needing some illumination devices. What can I do with, say, $80? Can you recommend a handlebar and helmet combo in that price range? Would two of the supernights above do the trick? Thanks for the help!


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

akaHector said:


> What can I do with, say, $80?


I'd recommend *MagicShine MJ-808E*:
MagicShine MJ-808E HA-III CREE XM-LT60 3-Mode 1000-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4x18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Beam with balanced spot and spill, waterproof, decent quality, good battery, fast charger.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

-Archie- said:


> I'd recommend *MagicShine MJ-808E*:
> MagicShine MJ-808E HA-III CREE XM-LT60 3-Mode 1000-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4x18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> Beam with balanced spot and spill, waterproof, decent quality, good battery, fast charger.


He is looking for 2 lights for $80..not 1.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Obtaining two lights for that money was a separate question, as I see.


----------



## akaHector (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey, Archie! No worries on the recommendation. I was going to ask if that particular light would work in place of two lights. 

With these lights that run off of the 4x18650 battery pack, would you use any of them as a helmet mounted light? Sounds like it would be cumbersome. 

Sorry for the total noob questions, but this seems to be a good place for them. Thanks, all!


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Most people attach an extension cable, and chuck the battery pack in their water bladder pack. I haven't had an issue with that. Some put it in their shirt pocket.

If you want to mount the battery pack on your helmet, they can also run off a 2x18650 (obviously with shorter run times).


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

I've used a Jexree Owl clone with the 4x18650 pack on the helmet for long rides (≥4 hours) with no fatigue issues.
But I suppose this will depend on the physique and riding style of the rider.
Traditionally in daytime I would ride the climbs helmetless , and only don the cap for the descents, for most of the funner rides around here are of the climb-up-to-bomb-down type.
Night I have found that the helmet spot doesn't really add to the visibility on the climbs (because of the angle - one's head tends to point ahead of the front tire while climbing), mostly it just interferes with the bar mounted light and washes out the features directly ahead (on high) , or adds nothing on lower settings, but is handy if you want to look around...point being that fatigue would be more of an issue on climbs, but if you're running a bar-mounted light, the helmet mounted light wouldn't really be necessary for the climbs for the type of riding I mentioned, and as far as interfering with the speed and mobility of your head on descents, if mounted properly, it's not much different than getting used to the weight of a full-face when mostly wearing caps. If I had to mount the light on a full face, I'd probably stick the battery in the ipod pouch on the camelbak, though.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

A lighter weight light for the helmet is key with the battery in the jersey pocket or hydration pack. You really should run two lights which gives you a backup if one craps out and increases your ability to see properly on the trail. $80 for 2 lights should be doable; I am not the Chinese clone light guru so I have no idea what combo would be best. I agree with Archie that the Magicshine 808 is a great light (I run 2 of these) for the bar (with wide-angle lens) or helmet or both but this will set you back closer to $170.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe we should keep this thread strictly for review purposes only? There are hundreds of "what light should I buy threads". Use one of those threads, please.


----------

